# 30 day challenge



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

30 day challenge .........what ya say we do a challenge to spur each other on.....25 sit ups everyday for 30 days...or how many ever ya can do or whatever can do if not able to do sit ups..walking..etc...more if you are able. i double dog dare you !!!!!...roflmao


the better shape we are in the better and easier survival and daily life is.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I accept the challange! I need encouragement! 

I gained too much weight during my divorce, I need to get back into shape! 

Ok!!!! 25 sit-ups, 25 push-ups (I cheated and dropped my knees), and 75 jumping jacks.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm in!!
I got the balance board for my WII, from my sons for Christmas, and have yet to even take it out of the box.
So, I'm going to join ya'll by making it a point of getting on that sucker for a half hour a day.:goodjob:


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Count me in! I have a martial arts test looming and will need to be able to do a zillion sit ups and pushups prior to doing the actual technique and fighting part of the test. I got some kind of respiratory crud right before Christmas and am STILL coughing, so I lost a lot of my general fitness and conditioning - it will be a struggle to get it back, but I really need to.

Just tried it, did 50 sit ups but only 10 push ups. Lots of room for improvement.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in. I have become such a couch potato this winter.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh - I like this- not a huge commitment - and I can do them in the living room- not go to a gym!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'm in! I don't know about sit-ups but I do need to walk more!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I did the squat challenge with DD....you start at 50 over the day and add 10 each day to 200. All I can say is wow!

I hate sit ups....but I'll try!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mpillow said:


> I did the squat challenge with DD....you start at 50 over the day and add 10 each day to 200. All I can say is wow!
> 
> I hate sit ups....but I'll try!



you dont have to do sit ups do what ya wanna work on...i picked sit ups because i need more core strength and tighten up my fat belly....lol


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

feeling ambitious?


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

Cindy: are you counting distance or time when you walk? I don't think I in for the situps but I'm good with a walk challange.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Vicki - probably distance. I haven't been walking the dog because with my back I can't bend over and pick up the poop and I don't want to carry the big scooper with me!! I need to start walking without the dog. I also walk faster without the dog because I don't have to stop and sniff!!

I know how far I have to walk to do a 1/4 mile, a 1/2 mile, and 1 mile so I'll have to see how much I am comfortable doing.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

mpillow said:


> feeling ambitious?



I have been doing a variation of this, because I can not do a full sit-up yet since my back surgery. But I've been slacking and skipping it and just walking on the tread mill. Will use this thread as motivation and do it every other day and go back to walking every other.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in. :dance: Aunt's wedding in May got to loose weight


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's about to be gardening season and warm up around here. I will probably get all the exercise I need just from that.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If I set my beer on the table between each drink so that I have to sit up to reach it from the couch, does each drink then count as one sit-up?

If so.. I'd be in.. .


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

More power to you all! I just can't afford to expend the energy, having trouble keeping up with day to day needs. I know the old saw the more you do the more your able to do. With MS that rule doesn't apply.

But good luck :dance:


Larry


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I am in! I try to do 5-15 minutes if various leg lifts 3x a week. I do 20+ push-ups using a countertop. And climb 15+ flights of stairs each day. But goodness knows I need to work on my core


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Every morning, 5 minutes situps, 5 minutes pushups, 5 minutes pullups, 5 minutes throw ups.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical:


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in! I hurt my leg Aug 1st and it just got back to normal in January. 5 months of hobbling around....

I just started an exercise routine 3 mornings a week and it'd help a lot if I did a little something every day. I work with a long commute so it's tough during the work week. I think I could manage to get on the exercise/torture ball every night for a few minutes. 

I'm actually getting in shape so I can garden come spring, otherwise I will be miserable!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll read this thread until I get motivated.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Ugh. I'm all for exercise and getting healthy but I loathe "core" exercises. I know, I know, so much strength comes from a strong core but I would rather chew in tin foil than do sit ups. I'll plank all day long (love that in yoga) but keep the bicycling and crunches. So I've got cool muscles in my arms, shoulders and legs - but the post-baby pooch won't budge. And I'm so okay with that !!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, well, I'm up.
Took the balance board out of the box last night and got it all set up for this morning.
I'll report back after I'm done.:goodjob:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Just did 1/2 mile in about 10 minutes. 18 degrees with a wind chill of 6.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That thing is awesome!!:bouncy:
I had no idea that using the WII would be so much fun. I have a yoga and a workout disc for it, to much fun!
I actually think I may be able to stick with this, this time.:bouncy:


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ah, the guilt....


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Today did two sets of 20 push ups and two sets of mpillows an workout, couldn't do the third set


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

So, in order to get ready for teotwawki, I did sit-ups last night.

Tonight, I scarfed down 4 chocolate chip cookies because it would be awful to not survive because I didn't have a fuel tank around the belly and thighs.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Day two- feel the burn lol


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Did another 1/2 mile walk. Remembered to put on my ice cleats today. 4 degrees wind chill -3. Assumed I did it in 10 minutes. My glasses steamed up so much when I came in the house that I couldn't see the clock!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Cindy in NY said:


> Did another 1/2 mile walk. Remembered to put on my ice cleats today. 4 degrees wind chill -3. Assumed I did it in 10 minutes. My glasses steamed up so much when I came in the house that I couldn't see the clock!


Your lucky you could get out, yesterday I was awakened by hearing my dh use my hatchet( I keep it right there near my wood cookstove) to chop ice away from the door to go to work. We have ice dam problems and water is seeping in. The door won't even shut now. Keep safe out there, it's too cold.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Your lucky you could get out, yesterday I was awakened by hearing my dh use my hatchet( I keep it right there near my wood cookstove) to chop ice away from the door to go to work. We have ice dam problems and water is seeping in. The door won't even shut now. Keep safe out there, it's too cold.


We were knocking down big icicles yesterday to try and keep ice dams from forming. We had water seeping inside two windows one year. What a mess!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I failed already, but I realized I am way too toast when I come home from work to even stretch on the exercise ball. BUT, I am keeping to my exercising 3 mornings a week which isn't quite enough but is a good start. This weekend I will start incorporating the evil ball for more core strength.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Will probably regret it later but did 3/4 mile in 15 minutes. 20 degrees and 10 wind chill with snow just starting. Also did 10 regular push ups last night.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Went to the gym yesterday, will do my s/u and p/u today, maybe try to get some time on home treadmill. I am getting a little tired of being cooped up in the house so much. Dh is able to keep the driveway scraped to a passable level, but on one spot, someone dropped a grain of salt or something dripped off once of the cars and melted a hole in the snow/ice. 

We were shocked to see that it is about 4 inches thick! Everything feels a bit...odd when we are walking outside these days and I hadn't put my finger on exactly what it was until I saw that hole. We are walking around about 4 - 6 inches higher than ground level. It's as if we suddenly grew that much! Door handles are at a different level, More importantly, door frames are suddenly lower. Tree branches are lower. What a mess. Hopefully this will all melt off soon so we can be outside once again.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't updated in two days!

25 push-ups, 40 sit ups and 75 jumping jacks. I also did one set of the scissors and today I added several sets of a physical therapy routine for my knee.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't updated either.
I skipped that last two days, I had some major dental work done, but today is a new day!
I've already done me WII, and am thinking I may get on the treadmill later this afternoon...


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

No walking yesterday with all the new snow. Took the dog today and did 1/2 mile. Took 25 minutes including stopping so that some kids could pet her and tell me all about their dogs!!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

So far I've done it everyday, but I blew my diet out of the water yesterday lol.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't been on in a week so didn't see this until today. I started school the 10th and between 10+ hour workdays and three hours of school a night plus driving time and homework, I wouldn't have had the energy even if I'd known. I don't think I slept more than 10 hours all week.

I have been walking 1/2 to 3/4 mile a day more than normal while lugging about 20 pounds of books, does that count?  Give me another week or so to get adjusted and then I'm in. Still not quite sure where I'm going to fit gardening and canning/dehydrating into all this, lol, but school lasts for six months. Did someone mention multitasking? How about cloning??

Big kudos to all of y'all who've been doing it so far! I was just saying I need to work on building up my stamina, and I can always use more core strengthening. Sitting down on my job all day hasn't helped in that area at all, lol!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I am in! My triglycerides are over 500 and my doc said get them down! So tomorrow I will start exercise and strict diet! I have got to do this!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, good luck Jamala! With a level that high, you might have familial hypertriglyceridemia and need medication, no matter how good your diet or how much you exercise. Has anyone else in your family had problems?

My ex, his mother and his grandmother all had it. At one point, my ex's level was over 2000, and when they drew his blood it was actually pink instead of red. After laying the tube on a table for a little while it separated into a layer of red and a layer of white. Really strange to see.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting a little late start, but I want in on some of this. I'll do the situps, plus some free-weights and at least 20 minutes on either the treadmill or bike.

I'd been planning on getting moving so I'm ready for spring chores, this is just the kick in the skirt I needed.


----------



## firestick (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup, count me in. Knowing someone else is doing it regularly is just the last little bit of motivation I need. I'm diabetic, half-crippled (accident +Arthritis) and extremely overweight. Thanks everybody for the little bit of additional motivation I needed.If you can do it I can too.
Bill


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

firestick said:


> Yup, count me in. Knowing someone else is doing it regularly is just the last little bit of motivation I need. I'm diabetic, half-crippled (accident +Arthritis) and extremely overweight. Thanks everybody for the little bit of additional motivation I needed.If you can do it I can too.
> Bill


Welcome Bill! Knowing others are keeping track of us is great motivation! Slogging through the snow on Saturday really aggravated my sciatica so I have to take yesterday off. Hopefully it will warm up a bit today!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job everyone! 

I went for a hike this weekend and discovered hat I am even more out of shape than I thought. Scary how quickly it can go. Now I'm stiff, sore and my bum foot hurts, it seems to also not be as healthy and healed as I thought! But it just made me more motivated to get moving, I'll try to hike a little every weekend. Exercising indoors during the work week is good, but not the same as going over uneven ground and up and down hills....


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Took the dog and did 3/4 mile in about 25 minutes. Walked mostly in the road where it was clearer and less spots for "someone" to sniff. She did get to stop and visit with one of her dog friends!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This mornings workout was courtesy of 7 inches of snow 

ETA: And it got up to 46...so I took a couple mile walk through the park after work. Woot!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Did my yoga this morning, but I'm skipping my cardio,for now.
I'm in the middle of a massive furniture room swap, and pantry re-organizing today. So as I've already broken a sweat, I'm counting it as cardio. LOL!:grin:


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Still hitting it each day, returned to my diet. Need to stay on track.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Snowed all day today so no walking! I did push some snow out of the way for DH. Will probably regret that tomorrow!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, I'm in. Reckon I will have to change from Possum Belly to Slim.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

3/4 of a mile in 17 minutes without the Sasha dog. Not sure if I'm helping the spinal stenosis, herniated disc, or sciatica but it does wonders for the mind!! More snow later this afternoon.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I will join in on this. I have been going to the gym getting on the treadmill or the elliptical for 45 minutes. I set it for hill with a speed of 3.5 to 4 mph with an incline of 7. I do work up a sweat. I can do the situps and jumping jacks before to get warmed up


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Growing Power is doing a 5K in May, so I signed up for that and did the first day of my Zombies, Run! 5K training app to start preparing


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Cindy in NY said:


> 3/4 of a mile in 17 minutes without the Sasha dog. Not sure if I'm helping the spinal stenosis, herniated disc, or sciatica but it does wonders for the mind!! More snow later this afternoon.


Flexibility and mobility are the keys to helping chronic back issues, just take it slow and don't overdo it. 

Felt incredibly strong yesterday do I totally over did it and know my back aches! Will do a mellower work-out tomorrow morning. 

I've decided my long term goal is to be really fit again by 50 (two years and a few months to go). By really fit I mean good aerobic capacity and stamina and much stronger than I am now. I should be able to help DH easily when he needs help! I'm hoping to fit a lot more outdoors stuff in as that was the key in the past; canoeing, hiking and snowshoeing. The hard part is finding time with homesteading.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

first 2 days my belly hurt but i responded real fast with more and within a week 25 was nothing....so i have increased it and now i do 2 sets of 25 for total 50 each morning and evening for 100 a day.....BUT....i have been testing to see how many i can do....i can do 40 non stop...lol....last night i done 3 sets of 25 before i got burn so its already working for me....wont be long till i will have to add more ..maybe start of next week.....between this and shoveling snow...got 2ft at once i dropped 8 pounds in last 10 days....lol

to ALL of you.....you can do it !!! we can do it !!!anything extra we do is bonus above what we do now.

my 93 year old grandmother walks up and down her hallway as often as she can....sometimes she can walk 20 minutes.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Session 2 of the 5K trainer is done. So far so good, just really felt it in my arches by the end of this one.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> first 2 days my belly hurt but i responded real fast with more and within a week 25 was nothing....so i have increased it and now i do 2 sets of 25 for total 50 each morning and evening for 100 a day.....BUT....i have been testing to see how many i can do....i can do 40 non stop...lol....last night i done 3 sets of 25 before i got burn so its already working for me....wont be long till i will have to add more ..maybe start of next week.....between this and shoveling snow...got 2ft at once i dropped 8 pounds in last 10 days....lol
> 
> to ALL of you.....you can do it !!! we can do it !!!anything extra we do is bonus above what we do now.
> 
> my 93 year old grandmother walks up and down her hallway as often as she can....sometimes she can walk 20 minutes.


Give Grammy a HUG for me! My Mom just got out of rehab. (Tuesday)for her spinal surgery (nov 24) she was parlazied and is learning to walk! So I'm trying to help her out with diet. It would be so nice to be close enough to walk with her and we could all get in shape(my 3 old dogs)!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Your warning came to late Vosey! I spent Thursday recovering from Wednesday's walk! Today it rained most of the day so I did exercises from Jorge Cruise's "12 Second Solution" using the exercise ball and my 8 pound weights.


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll join that challenge...even though I'm running behind (as usual) I need to get ready for extended gardening this year since we are enlarging our garden and adding a large greenhouse too! 25 sit ups, 50 squats and 75 jumping jacks! *whew*


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have not gotten the exercise ball into my work out room yet (sounds fancy eh? really the guest room, catch all room). But I did go for a good romp/hike with the dogs today, really trying to strengthen my wounded leg on uneven ground. 

And I am increasing my time on the evil rowing machine with every morning tues and thurs workouts.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

haha mines the same way vosey, but today I spent some time on the bike then tidied up the room and returned it to clean and shiney gym status. Well, for a few more weeks...then this needs to somehow double as my seed starting room.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, but Viggie, you have a TV on that wall! I am so jealous....

DH is an ex-athlete and thinks you should just be concentrating on your workout and not distractions like TV. But, he never exercises indoors! On boring equipment. If I was superfit I'd agree with him, but now, it's more tortuous.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm only a little bit in. lol

I have a book called "Miss Craig's shape up". The exercises were designed to help people regain strength after having a medical problem, such as a broken leg that languished in a cast for a few weeks and lost muscle and tone. 

I'll start out doing only the toning exercises. I hope to work up to the muscle strengthening ones. 

Do we report in when we cross a milestone?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hey yall...i hope everyone is doing well


i been knocking out 150 a day now.....i have something strange happening....i see this faint line starting to show...its runs from one side to the other.....i think i see a faint outline of my ribs buried under my fat belly.....lol

all kidding aside my mid section is feeling much stronger......we are getting close to the end of 30 days i am going to keep on after this to see what i really can do and get done with myself.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am still going as well. I have just purchased a cheap incline bench in order to do the core strengthening workout on men's health. It looks like it will be challenging and runs for six weeks.


----------

